# Wisdom Tooth Extraction - Sedation or GA?



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

Am currently sat at home with a horrid infection which is so so painful. Dentist now referring me to have it surgically removed as it's completely impacted.

I had the top two removed by regular dentist several years ago with one experience being fine, the second being horrific and I am now terrified of the dentist  

She's told me the waiting list is at least 6m but more like 9m and my private medical insurance won't cover it. Apparently they only like to do sedation and if I wanted to push for a GA the wait will be even longer. I don't want this hanging over my head, I just want to get it over and done with. I've looked in to going private and it's about £1600 for a GA at hospital or a local dental surgeon can do it with sedation for a few hundred pounds.

If you've had it done is sedation ok? I am sooooo scared of even a scale and polish so would I cope with sedation? Is it really pain free and you don't really know what's going on and don't remember it? I would prefer a GA but the cost is so much more.

Please share any experiences with me....

Thank you

Shelley xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya hun,

   for your poorly teeth.

I have only had sedation when having ec on my KL icsi go and I have to say compared with when I previously had GA for icsi, the recovery time was much quicker.  I didn't feel a thing ... it was a being really drunk and passing out and then waking up but without the hangover!!     I would say, go for sedation, it's a better method.

BTW, I had all my wisdom teeth removed, as a proper op ... therefore GA, overnight stay in hossie, because mine had impacted and couldn't cut through the normal way .... they were actually pushing back down into the jaw bone   It was a week off work recovery time.

HTH .. Bels x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi
I have had sedation for tooth extraction and cant recomend it enough. I hate the dentist but have to say i cant remember a thing and they really look after you. You will need someone to go with you as you are woozy after but it soon wears off and your back to normal.
Sarah


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

take regular analgesia hun - I hope your mouth is better soon  
I  had 3 wisdom teeth out under GA - I was anemic at the time too so recovary was affected, 
I was in day surgery and felt dreadfull! starved all day, sick all afternoon! 
Like you never had a problem going to the dentist tiil I had a back tooth pulled out in the chair and hated it!

I would go for the sedation if given the chance for any other work


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

DH had his taken out a few years ago and it was done under sedation. He doesn't remember a thing apart form someone telling him to open his mouth wider! It was pain free at the time (just needed painkillers for the rest of the day and into the next day) and he had recovered within 2 days. I went with him to take him home and look after him that day but he was fine.

Hope you get something sorted soon
Maz x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya Shelley

Wisdom teeth pain, ouch ouch ouch      

I HAD recurring wisdom teeth, go up, come down, go up, come down horrible pain.

I had the first two out under GA, no longer allowed to be given at the dentists.

I had the second two out under Sedation.  Pooped myself because I've never had ANYTHING done to my teeth (no brace, no fillings etc etc), anyway, I don't remember a thing!

Definitely woozy afterwards, I told my mum very loudly (mum with me cos Clark had fainted the time before, what a woos, don't tell him I told the www!) that a man looked like a gnome and that the dentist was very gorgeous.

crept out.........................

Went shopping in homebase for lampshades afterwards, very insistent - came home and crashed......... the lampshades went back they were sooooooo not right! 

Yep you're out of it alright!

Go for it!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shelley

I had my wisdom teeth removed with sedation about 2 yrs ago

I too am petrified of dentists but they had to be done

It took about 3 hrs in and out 

Just rested at home that evening and was fine the next day

 

Em


----------

